# What is the Best Tyre Dressing applicator?



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

As per the title really i currently use this but i find it soaks up more than it applies.

Oh and by the way i use CG new look trim gel its really good when i can get it on the tyre.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I've recently bought a set of 20 foam brushes from the poundshop. They're essentially a tea stirer with varying sized bits of foam bonded to it. Pretty flimsy but at 5p each I use them as disposable.

S


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

a 3 inch wide paint brush works a treat cut in around the rim first the do the rest of the tyre :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a meguiars foam applicator works well for me


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I like the one that you use, but it depends on the tyre dressing you use IMHO. A few drops of Z-16 onto the foam and its enough to do a full tyre, as the fact it soaks it up actually helps IMHO. 

The only other thing I have used is an old paintbrush about 2" wide and spray the bristles and wipe over the tyre.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the applicator that CYC has


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

:thumb:I use an old shoe cleaning sponge, (the type that come with impregnated polish & about a £1 to buy)

dave


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I use a kitchen sponge with the green on the back. Costs nothing if you nick it from beside the sink when she's not looking.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Cobra Flex Foam Tyre Dressing Applicator. Sold at Motorgeek.
Applying is VERY easy and clean.


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

I just started using this one with good results http://detailshoppe.com/-strse-528/Dressing-Applicator/Detail.bok


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I use a kitchen sponge with the green on the back. Costs nothing if you nick it from beside the sink when she's not looking.


Second that! Usually get to stick one or two costs of CG VRP Dressall on the tyres on both cars before it falls apart but at £1 for millions in the poundshop! Who cares!!!


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. i think will try the foam pads but the cobra ones from motorgeek look exceptionally good may put an order in.

i have tried with a paint brush used the one that came in that lidl cheap brush offer but found it wasnt spreading properly as its a gel and not a liquid.

might order some z16 aswell looks interesting and its thinner so can do what bigpickle says and spray some on paint brush.

once again guys your help and advice is very much appreciated


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

big_amir said:


> As per the title really i currently use this but i find it soaks up more than it applies.
> 
> Oh and by the way i use CG new look trim gel its really good when i can get it on the tyre.


Hi I use the same pad and gel as you. I've had no problem dressing the tyres. Maybe you are putting to much gel on the pad in one go.

I go round the tyre with the pad starting in a horizontal position at the top an follow round the tyre so the pad is vertical at 90 degrees, horizontal at 180 degrees then vertical at 270 degrees.

Then back at the top I turn the pad to a vertical position and go round again to make sure I cover all of the sidewall.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

big_amir said:


> Thanks for all your replies. i think will try the foam pads but the cobra ones from motorgeek look exceptionally good may put an order in.
> 
> i have tried with a paint brush used the one that came in that lidl cheap brush offer but found it wasnt spreading properly as its a gel and not a liquid.
> 
> ...


No offence but why?

It's a sponge for putting stuff onto tyres. There are some jobs that require proper applicators. This isn't one of them. Save your pennies for some other products that are more useful.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I use a clean your car applicator for trim and is a good product, but for tyres it's a paint brush. I find foam pads tear on tyres, so I buy paint brushes in bulk from Screw Fix, put them in a Zip Lock bag and chuck them away when knackered.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A cheap B&Q grout sponge cuts up into half a dozen tyre applicators and they don't tend to tear on tyres in my experience, unlike some sponges i have had in the past.


----------



## Downgear (May 14, 2009)

I have always just used a soft sponge and left a nice thick coating of water based dressing


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Crappy old sponge, or crappy old paintbrush. Neither get cleaned so remain impregnated with gel for next time.

As someone said, this is where you could save yourself a fiver by not being too fussy about things...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I use the bigger ones from Carwashnwax. 

Fantastic and are pretty mess free.


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> No offence but why?


the reason why is i have everything else i need and this is the only thing that is causing me difficulties (albeit mild) as i like the tyres to have even coverage which my current applicator is not providing.

thanks all for your replys


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

I use the CYC one as well, with Megs endurance, and have found it to be the best, after trying brushes, pads, etc. After it has been used a few times, it seems to become saturated with Gel, and uses far less.As I prefer a satin look to the tyres, I do lightly buff it off after 10 minutes or so.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i use these: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/blue-perl-microfibre-applicator-pads-pkg/2/prod_186.html apply with one side of the pad and then about 30mins later buff with the other side of the pad :thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I buy a 99p sponge and cut it into 3 pieces.


----------

